# Your EVIL Birthday Game!



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

In this game, Let us know what famous evil, dead, or creepy people were born on your birthday! Go to FamousBirthdays.com , enter your date of birth, and it will show you who shares your booday!

Then come back here, list your day of birth, and then under it list who, in their awesome spookyness was also born on that day!

(Side note - You don't have to tell the year you were born if you don't want to.)

:jol:


----------



## Darcula (Aug 26, 2012)

I was born on July, 19th 1979.
Person who was also born on July 19th ~
Lizzie Borden


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

October 25, 1950
Leo G. Caroll (Tarantula, Topper)


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Oct. 8

R. L. Stine (writer of Goosebumps books)


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

September 17th

Roddy McDowall - Played Cornelius in "Planet of the Apes"


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

LOL a creepy person I share a birthday with: Robert Blake.
Bonus: Jimi Hendrix died on my birthday


----------



## The-Haunter (Sep 24, 2009)

I was born February 11 
Creepy.... Bobby Boris Pickett of monster mash fame
Evil..........Sara Palin need I say more 
:0)


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Oh yeah, one of the great horror masters, Vincent Price, died on my birthday!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Oct 31st

Peter Jackson - Director of Dead Alive & Bad Taste
Lorena Bobbitt - ouch


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Spooky1 said:


> Oct 31st
> 
> Peter Jackson - Director of Dead Alive & Bad Taste
> Lorena Bobbitt - ouch


Did you know that Harry Houdini died on your birthday?


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

June 10

F. LEE BAILEY (San Francisco attorney who helped to defend O.J. Simpson.)
That's as scary as it gets! lol


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

June 24

Author Ambrose Bierce and Robocop himself, Peter Weller.

And Minka Kelly (meow!)


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Not exactly evil but..

Larry Flynt...great, just great. Nudie photo anybody?
Born this day, November 1st.

It is also the Day of the Dead so I got that going for me.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Febuary 25

ISABELLE FUHRMAN-She became known for her role as a demonic child in Orphan, and played the ruthless Clove in The Hunger Games.
ANTHONY BURGESS-British science fiction author of A Clockwork Orange and the Enderby series.
And someone even scarier than F Lee Bailey. or Sarah Palin. In fact, I'm not sure if this guy is even human. He doesn't look human...








Carrot Top


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

December 12 - Bill Nighy and Edvard Munch


----------

